# Trek Owned Corporate Stores



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed Trek buying out their locally owned stores? I have 3 of them now where I live. Although I am a huge Trek fan, I really miss the mom/pop locally owned feel.
I'm not knockin the service as they are all top notch indivudules, but it is starting to feel more like a "boutique" shop. The "shop" part is now behind walls. I miss the shops that had stuff all over. 
Just missing the old time bike shops....or am I just getting old...lol


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Been going on for a while.

20 October, 2017 
https://cyclingindustry.news/treks-...es-dealers-lose-out-on-some-commission-sales/
Trek’s bike shop buying spree continues, dealers lose out on some commission sales

Bicycle Retailer has been tracking the firm’s steady progress in acquiring stores, reporting in February that the brand has taken over four-store Revolution Cycles, as well as reporting in May that it had added 16 store Bike Line, a chain in Philadelphia.

In the UK, Trek has acquired a handful of businesses in recent times, with Triathlon specialist Royles perhaps the most notable name to date. Later this month, Full Gas Bikes of Sheffield will re-open as a Trek store, the fifth in the UK owned by the brand.

Clarifying Trek’s position on the U.S. takeovers, Trek veteran Gary Fisher told CyclingIndustry.News: “We have been buying shops that want to sell in places where we don’t have representation, the dealer can’t sell the shop, or their kids don’t want to takeover the biz.

“We have been buying what seems like a lot of shops this year, however these shops total sales are projected to be way under 10% of our total sales in the USA. Next week is Trek World in Madison. No product, 100% training and inspiration for our dealers. We are dead set on working as we always have on bringing up our independent dealers.”


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The brands have been getting VERY peevish about consumer choice for a while. The last LBS I used....was getting heat from Scott and TREK for mutually carrying both and angry at that--as well as selling Seven.

That shop got very corporate quick. All the floor minions with khakis and official shop polo shirts etc. Went elsewhere after basically everyone I knew who used to work there left. What was left felt like BestBuy.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Some stores seem to go through more of a change when Trek takes over, some don't. My shop has pretty much exactly the same feel that it did prior to Trek. It's probably because we have a few employees that have been around for a while. I've been w/ the shop for 12 years, Trek bought us 2 years ago. They've helped us out a lot and I think they realize that my service dept has a great reputation and makes them decent money.


----------



## DrewXT (Apr 6, 2019)

Was at my LBS the other day who is a Trek dealer, looking at the new Domane SL7, and the key difference for me is that the SL7 needs bar width changes and a shorter headstem, weigh the corporate Trek store wasn't interested in doing.

My local store will change anything I want (naturally for a price), but he's also going to put the bike together for me in a package, as I also need new shoes, pedals, Garmin/Wahoo etc... 

The corporate Trek store just have me a retail price for everything and asked if I wanted to place an order, no offer of a test ride or anything.

I'm not dropping $7500 on a bike that I haven't had a ride of first, and the young bloke who served me couldn't understand that... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

DrewXT said:


> Was at my LBS the other day who is a Trek dealer, looking at the new Domane SL7, and the key difference for me is that the SL7 needs bar width changes and a shorter headstem, weigh the corporate Trek store wasn't interested in doing.
> 
> My local store will change anything I want (naturally for a price), but he's also going to put the bike together for me in a package, as I also need new shoes, pedals, Garmin/Wahoo etc...
> 
> ...


I think this might be more of a problem with your specific shop.

I've been eyeing a new bike and have been to the trek shop in my neighborhood several times. I've ridden several bikes even though they knew I was looking for something slightly different (not in stock).

They are always helpful and forthcoming with information about availability for specific models and sizes. 

I've not bought a bike from them (yet?), do I can't speak to their willingness to barter. I would hope they would be willing to come down a little off of retail for previous year models. I wouldn't really expect much discount on a new model right out of the box though.


----------

